# Lets see those rigs ladies!!



## Bow TKO

My wifes new (used) bow I just finished for her, she is proud of it. Hoping to get her into shooting more and buy her a new one. Hopefully my pictures come thru. In case anyone is interested. I was going to go all out and have the bow and limbs dipped. Since she is not an avid shooter (yet) she did not want me spending the money on it. The pink camo you see is from Mossy Oak and they are the vinyl skins. Easy to install - fairly durable (so far) - verdict is still out.


----------



## artimus_jr

That's a nice looking bow!


----------



## Mrs. bgoode

My Just for Does Revolution made by Athens!!


----------



## artimus_jr

Wow didn't know just for does had a bow line nice bow


----------



## MN Huntress

My baby! 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element. 
Love Love Love this bow


----------



## Mrs. bgoode

artimus_jr said:


> Wow didn't know just for does had a bow line nice bow


It's pretty slick, it's an Athens Ibex but Athens and Just for Does teamed up and customized it specifically for JFD!


----------



## artimus_jr

Nice bow mn huntress. I love the way it's made.


----------



## MN Huntress

artimus_jr said:


> Nice bow mn huntress. I love the way it's made.


Thank you! It was my Mother's Day present last year. There is absolutely nothing I would change about this bow.... Well except now they come in snow camo which happens to be my fave. But I will live. The draw, the valley the back wall is perfect for me. I have never had a bow sit so well balanced in my hand. And quiet!!! 
You have a pretty stellar set up yourself!


----------



## artimus_jr

MN Huntress said:


> Thank you! It was my Mother's Day present last year. There is absolutely nothing I would change about this bow.... Well except now they come in snow camo which happens to be my fave. But I will live. The draw, the valley the back wall is perfect for me. I have never had a bow sit so well balanced in my hand. And quiet!!!
> You have a pretty stellar set up yourself!


Thanks! I love this bow! I have only been shooting for about two years. I had a mission craze. And got it because it was on the cheaper end. But last year at the asa classic I got to shoot a new-breed lycan and absolutely fell in love. That's when I finally understood what some people meant when they said the right bow picks you. Because it was a automatic reaction when I shot it.


----------



## doegirl

Hoyt vector Turbo and PSE Omen















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MN Huntress

artimus_jr said:


> Thanks! I love this bow! I have only been shooting for about two years. I had a mission craze. And got it because it was on the cheaper end. But last year at the asa classic I got to shoot a new-breed lycan and absolutely fell in love. That's when I finally understood what some people meant when they said the right bow picks you. Because it was a automatic reaction when I shot it.


Isn't it amazing that feeling when your bow picks you? 
My first bow was a Hoyt trykon sport. My hubby took me took look at bows and told me to handle each one, shoot the ones I could and tell him which one i liked. He had the one he thought I should get picked out (he didn't tell me which one) but wanted me to be the deciding factor. I ended up choosing the same as he did. 
Second time around we had different feelings on which bow. He thought I would like the PSE stiletto. I did like it but way too aggressive for me.


----------



## artimus_jr

MN Huntress said:


> Isn't it amazing that feeling when your bow picks you?
> My first bow was a Hoyt trykon sport. My hubby took me took look at bows and told me to handle each one, shoot the ones I could and tell him which one i liked. He had the one he thought I should get picked out (he didn't tell me which one) but wanted me to be the deciding factor. I ended up choosing the same as he did.
> Second time around we had different feelings on which bow. He thought I would like the PSE stiletto. I did like it but way too aggressive for me.


It is a great feeling! Ok I've heard a lot of people talk about bows being too aggressive what does that mean? Sorry I'm still learning. Lol


----------



## artimus_jr

doegirl said:


> Hoyt vector Turbo and PSE Omen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634867
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Those some nice bows too. Do you use one for hunting and one for 3d?


----------



## MN Huntress

Being harder to pull in the beginning of the draw. PSE has pre-loaded limbs which in turn puts all the kinetic energy into the arrow as it is leaving the bow at the point of the rest. Not at the point where you release. ( if that makes sense) I don't like that because I am not that strong. As my hubby would say I have "sponge bob arms" lol. It would be fine for target or 3D but I have a feeling in the woods it would make it that much more difficult to draw with adrenaline pumping through me. I currently draw about 43 lbs on my CE and with the stiletto I couldn't draw 38. But they are an incredibly fast bow. Just not for me.


----------



## artimus_jr

Oh ok I understand. Thanks for explaining it to me. Like I said I'm still pretty new so still learning.


----------



## MN Huntress

I am fairly new too. I have been shooting for about 3 years. But my hubby has been into archery for a long time and I am learning from him. 
Welcome to the obsession


----------



## artimus_jr

Thanks!! The funny thing is I never in a million years thought this would be something I would love. But now I can't see myself ever quitting, unless my body just can't do it nemore.


----------



## MN Huntress

artimus_jr said:


> Thanks!! The funny thing is I never in a million years thought this would be something I would love. But now I can't see myself ever quitting, unless my body just can't do it nemore.


I know!!! I'm right there with ya! When I married my husband I told him I will never kill anything with less than 6 legs on purpose and you are certifiably crazy if you think I am EVER going to wear camo. Well I am happily eating those words. I started archery strictly to go to the 3D shoots. But by the end of 3D season I was gearing up for hunting season  I took my first deer ever this year and it was incredible! It was tiny (still had some spots) but I was so proud! 
Will you be hunting too or just target?


----------



## artimus_jr

MN Huntress said:


> I know!!! I'm right there with ya! When I married my husband I told him I will never kill anything with less than 6 legs on purpose and you are certifiably crazy if you think I am EVER going to wear camo. Well I am happily eating those words. I started archery strictly to go to the 3D shoots. But by the end of 3D season I was gearing up for hunting season  I took my first deer ever this year and it was incredible! It was tiny (still had some spots) but I was so proud!
> Will you be hunting too or just target?


I've went hunting with my husband a few times. Didn't get to go this past year tho. Last year was the first long I ever killed and it was with my bow. It was a raccoon. Didn't see ne deer but can't wait till I do get that first deer!


----------



## Stubby'smom

2013 Specialist but it is only half set up but enough to shoot.







2013 BowTech Experience all set up for 3D and hunting







My 2011 Specialist which I am shooting right now for indoor


----------



## artimus_jr

Stubby'smom said:


> View attachment 1636482
> 
> 2013 Specialist but it is only half set up but enough to shoot.
> View attachment 1636494
> 
> 2013 BowTech Experience all set up for 3D and hunting
> View attachment 1636504
> 
> My 2011 Specialist which I am shooting right now for indoor


Wow this are some nice rigs!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter




----------



## artimus_jr

Scotsbowhunter said:


>


Love this pic!!


----------



## MN Huntress

Scotsbowhunter said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## artimus_jr

I thought I would share my wrist sling I made last night to match my string and cables


----------



## tsaxybabe

2012 Mathews Jewel


----------



## artimus_jr

tsaxybabe said:


> 2012 Mathews Jewel


That is a beautiful bow! Looks like I'm not the only one that like the combo of pink and green


----------



## MN Huntress

I like the pink and green. I have a set of custom strings I got when we purchased my bow and they are hot pink and neon orange. I think this week we will see about getting them put on. 







Last season out chasing down some thunder chickens. Can't wait for this season.


----------



## PAHuntress69

Shooting my new CAMX CHAOS 325 this Saturday... first shot off PERFECT heart shot! Woohoo!


----------



## artimus_jr

MN Huntress said:


> I like the pink and green. I have a set of custom strings I got when we purchased my bow and they are hot pink and neon orange. I think this week we will see about getting them put on.
> View attachment 1637436
> 
> Last season out chasing down some thunder chickens. Can't wait for this season.


So wish I could go turkey hunting. Today is opening day for spring turkey. But my hubby said I'm not ready to hunt turkey with my bow yet.


----------



## artimus_jr

PAHuntress69 said:


> Shooting my new CAMX CHAOS 325 this Saturday... first shot off PERFECT heart shot! Woohoo!


Nice crossbow and shot!


----------



## PAHuntress69

artimus_jr said:


> Nice crossbow and shot!


Thank you... it was a pleasure to get out there and test that crossbow out! Been so windy here lately! More pics up on Facebook on the Crossbow Magazine page if anyone wants to check it out. Come on Spring!!!! 26 more days till Spring turkey in PA... sigh.


----------



## MN Huntress

New strings are on thanks to my wonderful hubby! All sighted in and I checked my draw weight. I'm at 48lbs! 
Was a little bit excited about that. I thought I was at around 42


----------



## artimus_jr

MN Huntress said:


> View attachment 1637771
> 
> New strings are on thanks to my wonderful hubby! All sighted in and I checked my draw weight. I'm at 48lbs!
> Was a little bit excited about that. I thought I was at around 42


This orange and pink strings look good


----------



## Stubby'smom

artimus_jr said:


> Wow this are some nice rigs!


Thanks!


----------



## artimus_jr

artimus_jr said:


> This orange and pink strings look good


I know what u mean about going up in pounds, I get excited everytime


----------



## artimus_jr

really happy with my shooting with this new bow


----------



## MN Huntress

Wow!!! Very nice!


----------



## tsaxybabe

MN Huntress said:


> View attachment 1637771
> 
> New strings are on thanks to my wonderful hubby! All sighted in and I checked my draw weight. I'm at 48lbs!
> Was a little bit excited about that. I thought I was at around 42


Sweet strings! Can't wait to wear mine out so I can get a new one...I want solid lime green.


----------



## MN Huntress

Lime would be cool!! I recommend going with a company that offers clear servings. It's amazing the difference it makes in amount of color you see!


----------



## artimus_jr

MN Huntress said:


> Lime would be cool!! I recommend going with a company that offers clear servings. It's amazing the difference it makes in amount of color you see!


Yes it does! Mine has clear serving on it. I love it


----------



## MN Huntress

artimus_jr said:


> Yes it does! Mine has clear serving on it. I love it


*smacks self on forehead* I see that now in your pic lol


----------



## artimus_jr

MN Huntress said:


> *smacks self on forehead* I see that now in your pic lol


Lol heck I didn't even know there was a such a thing until I got it back that way


----------



## swampbillies

My new Hoyt Vicxen. Just getting back into archery after 20 years.


----------



## MooseHuntress

Is that a Hoyt Charger with Vicxen limbs? Is it a smooth bow? I love the pink strings! I think the Charger will be my next bow purchase. 



swampbillies said:


> View attachment 1649626
> 
> 
> My new Hoyt Vicxen. Just getting back into archery after 20 years.


----------



## artimus_jr

swampbillies said:


> View attachment 1649626
> 
> 
> My new Hoyt Vicxen. Just getting back into archery after 20 years.


That is a beautiful bow!


----------



## <3Venison

My Mission Venture with fluorescent purple strings and Mathews Monster MR6. 
I'm thinking about changing all the yellow accessories back to black on my MR6 and ordering a flo purple and green string, or maybe solid flo purple like my venture.

Easier to see the purple strings in this pic:


----------



## swampbillies

MooseHuntress said:


> Is that a Hoyt Charger with Vicxen limbs? Is it a smooth bow? I love the pink strings! I think the Charger will be my next bow purchase.


Yes it's a Charger with a Vicxen package. I love it! I hadn't shot for over 20 years and decided to get back into it when my grandson showed an interest. The new bows were so different than anything I was used to and I picked up a 2013 pink skull camo PSE Chaos. I liked it. It was nice. Shot nice. But then I saw this Hoyt. And I loved it! It really is smooth and much faster than the PSE. It feels better in my hand. I love the grip. I'm taking the PSE to a swap meet this week end but if it doesn't sell, I might try to post it on here.


----------



## MooseHuntress

swampbillies said:


> Yes it's a Charger with a Vicxen package. I love it! I hadn't shot for over 20 years and decided to get back into it when my grandson showed an interest. The new bows were so different than anything I was used to and I picked up a 2013 pink skull camo PSE Chaos. I liked it. It was nice. Shot nice. But then I saw this Hoyt. And I loved it! It really is smooth and much faster than the PSE. It feels better in my hand. I love the grip. I'm taking the PSE to a swap meet this week end but if it doesn't sell, I might try to post it on here.


That is so great to hear! I live in a pretty remote area so there is no chance I will get to shoot the Charger first before ordering it. I just got into archery last fall, and bought a good 'starter' bow for myself, Quest Torch. I like it but it only goes to #45, and I want to be able to shoot #50 for moose. I just love the look of the all black Charger with Vicxen limbs, and the pink grip and strings! Plus with doing some research, the price for the Charger is very reasonable, correct?


----------



## Pete53

awesome bows ladies ! wished over the years my wife would have continued shooting ,husbands be glad you have wives that love this great sport and spoil those ladies with new bows, not hand me downs,let them sit the better stands too ! i do have a new bonus shooter for the future my little grandson alexander, so we do have another bowhunter in the family i can spoil !


----------



## swampbillies

MooseHuntress said:


> That is so great to hear! I live in a pretty remote area so there is no chance I will get to shoot the Charger first before ordering it. I just got into archery last fall, and bought a good 'starter' bow for myself, Quest Torch. I like it but it only goes to #45, and I want to be able to shoot #50 for moose. I just love the look of the all black Charger with Vicxen limbs, and the pink grip and strings! Plus with doing some research, the price for the Charger is very reasonable, correct?


I think the charger is a lot more bow for the money than most of the other bows in the same price range. I also love the black with touches of pink. It's feminine without looking like a little girls bow. I love mine!


----------



## BrandiW

I'm in total lust of the pink Mathews Jewel!! It's the most beautiful bow I've ever seen (in addition to being a great performer). Unfortunately it's not in the budget at the moment so I'm going with a PSE Brute X special ordered in pink "Skullworks". I'll post pics once I finally get the bow.


----------



## swampbillies

BrandiW said:


> I'm in total lust of the pink Mathews Jewel!! It's the most beautiful bow I've ever seen (in addition to being a great performer). Unfortunately it's not in the budget at the moment so I'm going with a PSE Brute X special ordered in pink "Skullworks". I'll post pics once I finally get the bow.


Definately post pics! I've seen the Brute but never in the pink skullworks.


----------



## Hawkeye22

*Wife's new toy*






















Here is my wifes brand new Bowtech heartbreaker, she wanted me to post and brag for her


----------



## Mike_4843

The misses new bow.. Hoyt Charger Vicxen


----------



## vaughne

If any of you ladies are ever looking to sell your elements let me know I shoot a 2011 vicxen and am ready to upgrade!


----------



## bow up

Mike_4843 said:


> The misses new bow.. Hoyt Charger Vicxen


That bow is SWEEEEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttate

I have a 2011 last year they actually made the Vicxen. I bought it new off the shelf just this last fall. Had hung there till I purchased it. It was a 50 to 60 so they had a hard time selling it. I got it for cost. Boy was I excited. However if I hadn't found that I would have def loved to have had the Charge with the Vicxen Package. I am currently hitting a 3 D shoot every month to get a entry to win one for my daughter. I will never own anything but a Hoyt I love em....


----------



## artimus_jr

sure are some nice bows everyone is posting!


----------



## swampbillies

Hawkeye22 said:


> View attachment 1654658
> View attachment 1654659
> View attachment 1654660
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my wifes brand new Bowtech heartbreaker, she wanted me to post and brag for her


Nice!!


----------



## swampbillies

Mike_4843 said:


> The misses new bow.. Hoyt Charger Vicxen


From one Vicxen owner to another....Beautiful!!


----------



## crowinghen

That really is a pretty Vicxen!
susie


----------



## misshuntressKT3




----------



## hookemaster19

*Bow*

Here is the newest bow to the arsenal for 3D this IBO and ASA season.


----------



## jjrpartin

Hope this pic came through.....This is my 2012 Elite Answer 27/55. LOVE it!!!


----------



## jpeezer

Would you mind sharing how much? my wife is looking at a setup very similar (without the pink strings and acessories). Thanks,

Jared


----------



## CoachErl

Here is my wife's Strother Hope.


----------



## WaceyJA

My Athens Recluse!


----------



## a1b2

artimus_jr said:


> I thought I would start a tread to show off our bows. Please tell what ind it is also.
> View attachment 1633386
> . Mine is a newbreed Lycan


My new pro comp elite love it so far


----------



## GaHuntress0724

Boyfriend got me my Hoyt CRX 32 this past October as a surprise. Needless to say, I LOVED it!! Still getting it set up the way I want and hope to shoot something with it this season.
















Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sneezy

My wife's loaded heli-m
I've removed the crappy wrist sling and upgraded it to a much better one and added a few other things since this pic


----------



## woodsbaby

Loving all the bows! Just got my charger in yesterday I'll post pics soon






Sneezy said:


> My wife's loaded heli-m
> I've removed the crappy wrist sling and upgraded it to a much better one and added a few other things since this pic



lol... you guys shooting in the house? down the hallway into the bathroom from what I can see. lol... my boyfriend shoots down the hallway into his bedroom.


----------



## Sneezy

Guilty as charged lol when it's cold and their is snow on the ground what is better then flinging arrows in the warmth and comfort of your home hehehe


----------



## Cleansethesoul

New to AT but I've been shooting for about 5 years. Waiting for my charger vicxen series to come in! I'm so excited, I've been obsessing over it for the last two weeks! Should be here next week, when it comes in ill post pics!


----------



## Cleansethesoul

Oh and here's a pic I took of my current bow, Bear truth 2 young gun, while we were shooting today. It's done well for me!


----------



## greenhill

Here is a picture of my wife's new pse stiletto


----------



## Nock On 4 Life

My girlfriend and I with our bows. Sorry ladies, don't have one of just her. She's very proud of it even though it's not ideal for hunting, hopefully it won't be too bright for the deer this fall. Happy hunting!


----------



## swbuckmaster

A photo of my 12 year old daughters bow.
Mathews prestige 42 lbs for outdoors 32 lbs for indoors. 

This will be her first year hunting with it so we we just added a cbe pro hunter sight, tight spot quiver, 8" bee stinger front rod and 6" back rod. Thinking about uping the draw weight to 45-46 lbs.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mn_medic

Your 12 year old daughter is shooting at 42lbs already? That's impressive!! Good luck to her in her first year hunting with it!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Thanks 
She's been shooting for 6 years at least one time a week year round.

Here are a few photos of her success








She loves snakes
























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

I can't wait to see how this season pans out. She has an archery deer and archery elk tag. We are hunting public land so there's no guarantee she'll be successful. 
Sorry for the thread highjack I'm a happy dad

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mn_medic

What an awesome little lady! You are one lucky dad. We need more kids brought up like her. No apologies necessary for the thread hijack, this is what it's all about & I truly enjoy seeing pics of any kid who is loving the outdoors!

My 9.5 year old son enjoys shooting bow & his 410 & is looking forward to hunting again this fall, as am I.


----------



## SMshootsmathews

That is awesome! When I was 12 that is the same bow I shot, an boy will it shoot! One if the bows I shouldn't have sold. Does she shoot any IBO or ASA?


----------



## swbuckmaster

No utah doesn't have them that I'm aware of.
She however does shoot unmarked 3d on occasion, and redding style 3d and marked 3d without the dots. 

She actually likes the 3d shoots better then spots. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMshootsmathews

Oh, definitely. SPOTS SUCK. animals are much better! Lol


----------



## iammarty

My 14 year old shooting her Answer that she saved up for and bought with the money she made selling para cord slings! She just took Grand Champion of the county 4H competition with it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcherFletch

misshuntressKT3 said:


> View attachment 1660719


It took me a minute to realize what you are looking at... can't believe no one commented on this! Great pic and truly unique - I've seen a million bow pics but never that!


----------



## Cleansethesoul

Chargers in!! Still need a new site but here it is!


----------



## CASBOWCHICK

2013 Strother Hope (the only purple one manufactured in 2013)
58lbs @ 25" draw
Copper John DeadNuts III sight
X-Sniper stabilzer and Sniper side bar by AEP


----------



## Camochicka

Diamond razor pink camo. Blood line arrows. I love my bow and going on a guided hunt in Oklahoma with it!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

